# New litter picture



## Myke (May 10, 2012)

I'm not great with a camera and my wife doesn't have a macro lens (not sure what that means) Picture was taken at 6:00 PM, so they aren't overly fat, but they seem to be moving around quite a bit. This doe (Californian 17 to 18 months old) hasn't been a good mother and has lost 2 or 3 litters. Do these look OK or should I put her on her back and put the kits on her to make sure they are eating? (hoping the picture works)
Myke


----------



## brentr (May 10, 2012)

How old are they in the pic?  Their skin looks tight, so that is good.  They appear to be in good shape.Underfed kits take on the appearance of a raisin.  Very noticeable.  Did the doe pull hair?  I don't see any in the pic.  Straw is soft, but the pulled hair is what makes it warm for the kits.  The less energy they have to burn for warmth the better off they'll be.

I don't know for sure, but I've read that forcing does to nurse isn't always successful.  A doe has to "let down" her milk for the bunnies to nurse.  The stress (even if the doe seems cool with it) of being put on her back and having kits nurse might result in no milk for the kits.  Again, I don't know this for a fact, but have seen it repeated several times on BYH.  My own limited experience with forced nursing resulted in the kit moving between nipples after just a few sucks and never settling in for a good feed.  It sure smelled out the nipples and latched on, but it sure looked like it never found a steady flow of milk.

My .02.


----------



## Myke (May 10, 2012)

brentr,
the kits are one day old. The doe did not pull any hair. In fact, she had the kits on the floor of the cage and didn't use the nest box. I put them in the nest box yesterday when I got home from work. My wife wants to put a blanket or something in the nest box. I am going to the feed store tomorrow. Is there anything safe I can put in that is a safe substitute fur bunny fur?
Thanks
Myke


----------



## DianeS (May 11, 2012)

Cotton balls are a great substitute for mom's fur. Just pull them into little bits. Dryer lint is a great substitute, too. 

You don't want to use fabric, it's too easy for a rabbit to get caught on the wrong side of it and miss nursing time (yes, even baby rabbits will chew). But they do need something tonight, and cloth is better than nothing if you don't have cotton balls or lint.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 11, 2012)

You can also pull mom's fur or maybe just a good brushing will give enough fur for a nest. Some of my does loose a lot of fur because of their hormones. I agree she is feeding them. They look good.


----------



## Myke (May 11, 2012)

Had a new problem arise today. My wife went to check the kits when she got home, the doe squealed at her and died. We are attempting to eyedropper feed them now. We brought them inside, so hopefully we can save them.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 13, 2012)

How are they doing? Sorry about your doe! No idea what might have gone wrong there....


----------



## Myke (May 13, 2012)

the last 2 died this afternoon. Not sure what went wrong. We were feeding them Kitten Milk Replacer morning and night, There bellies seemed full and they were pretty active. Then went to check them this afternoon and they were cold. Hopefully my other doe has better luck, she's due to have a litter the first week of June.


----------



## DianeS (May 13, 2012)

Since mom died so soon after the birth, she may have had some disease that she already passed to the kits. Sorry you lost them.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 15, 2012)

So sorry. I know it is such a great loss.


----------

